# toyota 9100 or baruadan? which to buy?



## kelamaro (Mar 19, 2011)

Which is a better machine-more durable, less thread breaks, fewer brake downs, easier to service- toyota 9100 or barudan?
Let me know your thoughts? I want to know for a future purchase. kellie


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

kelamaro said:


> Which is a better machine-more durable, less thread breaks, fewer brake downs, easier to service- toyota 9100 or barudan?
> Let me know your thoughts? I want to know for a future purchase. kellie




Toyota and Barudan both produce very good embroidery machines and either will serve you well for a long time [assuming they are properly maintained].

The Toyota 9100 is the same machine as the Tajima Neo. They are both manufactured in the same factory in Japan.

Barudan's are real workhorses and if I had to pick a machine based on sheer durability and longevity, it would be a Barudan. 

Quality of stitch, reliability and ease of service are probably equal when comparing the Barudan and Toyota [Tajima].

Always consider after sales service when purchasing an embroidery machine. Which dealer / service tech is nearest to you ?


----------



## theboss (Mar 29, 2011)

we use Tajima and it works great. I would just let all 3 give your a price and negotiate them all down w/ the lowest and repeat until you get the best deal.


----------



## stichin lady (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Barudan and would never have any other. You need to look at price, but most important is service. If you can't get service and break down it don't make a difference what machine you have or what you paid for it. Realiable service is a must.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a Toyota 9100 and loved it... but cannot compare it to a Barudan since I have never ran one. Also it is true about Tajima making the Toyota. When you open up the bobbin thread door you will see "Tajima" stamped in the unit. I came down to Tajima and Toyota and the Tajima was a little higher.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Love my Barudan. The stitch quality is excellent, especially on small lettering.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

As was mentioned above, go with whoever gives the best support. I have a Barudan, and while it is an excellent machine, I'll never buy another because of support. In my area Toyota and Tajima are both well represented. In your area, it might be just the opposite. When needed, I will depend on an independent rep if it can't be handled over the phone. If you stay with those three brands, you will have a good machine.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I also have a Barudan, but will never buy another one due to lack of customer service. The rep in my area is not someone to be trusted. Luckily my husband can fix anything that goes wrong with my machine. Our next machine will be a Toyota.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Toyota also has some unique accessories that can be added. We bought the X-Panto which gives us a 14" x 48" border frame. With that we got a large table for the machine itself that makes jacket backs easy and safe to do. The machine looks like a compact but it has all the capabilities of a full size single head.

-James Leonard


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Our parent company has a number of Barudans and they are hard working machines. They've performed really well in a high production environment.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Had my Barudan BEVT-Z1501C since 2006. Had to adjust thread trimmer twice. No other problems.


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Kellie, have you come closer to your decision. I am actually looking to make the same kind of purchase and keep going back and forth between the Toyota 9100, Barudan and Tajima. Looking for another opinion. thanks.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

My wife has 2 Barudans - a single head and a four head. Can't say enough about how great they run!


----------

